

Visualizing 15 Years Of Acquisitions By Apple, Google, Yahoo, Amazon, Facebook - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/25/the-age-of-acquisitions/

======
danlev
It'd be awesome if CrunchBase had a visual browser like this.

